# Conditioned reflex therapy



## edmccart (Oct 20, 2011)

Has anyone ever come accross Andrew Salzer's conditioned relex therapy? I am reading about it and I feel I can relate to it but I am not sure about it because I don't think it s widely recognized. Any opinions wud be greatly appreciated?


----------

